# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  steznici

## emanuela100

Da li je neko nosio? koliko pomažu i zanima me koju veličinu da uzmem sada?

----------


## petrić

Ja sam ga nosila nakon poroda. Moj ginekolog mi je rekao da ga nije pametno nositi, da treba pustiti mišiće da se sami vrate na mjesto, no moje je iskustvo zadovoljavajuće. Nisam ga nosila stalno jer sam imala osjećaj da mi nekako zateže ranu, nekako sam si " dozirala ". Sve u svemu trbuh mi se vratio na svoje mjesto, kao da se ništa nije dogodilo, samo mi je koža mrvicu veća.  8)

----------


## Pina

Nism ga nosila i ne vidim smisao. . . priroda ce uciniti svoje. Moj trbuh je isti kao i prije.

----------


## Shiny

Nosila sam ga s dvadesetak dana zakašnjenja i žao mi je što nisam počela ranije, tj. odmah kad sam došla doma. Prvi dan kad sam ga nosila već sam primjetila da mi se pupak vraća u normalu..hm..možda sam, upravo iz razloga što nisam nosila steznik, dobila i par strija po trbuhu  :Mad:  
Glasam za!

----------


## abonjeko

> Nosila sam ga s dvadesetak dana zakašnjenja i žao mi je što nisam počela ranije, tj. odmah kad sam došla doma. Prvi dan kad sam ga nosila već sam primjetila da mi se pupak vraća u normalu..hm..možda sam, upravo iz razloga što nisam nosila steznik, dobila i par strija po trbuhu  
> Glasam za!


Odmah nakon poroda, nakon 2 sata sam stavila steznik i nosila ga cijelo vrijeme jer mi je odgovarao. Nakon poroda kada sam se prvi put ustala osjetila sam veliku prazninu u trbuhu i mislila sam da cu se doslovno prelomiti pa sam zamolila da mi stave odmah steznik i trbuh se vratio u normalu...ali to je individualno!!!

----------


## mommy

ja ga nosim ali sam ga kasno počela nositi nakon 1mj čak. ali sam zadovoljna,.a vidiš meni moja ginekologinja rekla da ga je dobro nositi e sad.. ja ga nosim meni je super i što je najvažnije dobro se osjećam

----------


## Hello_Kitty

recite mi koji tip steznika ste nosile, onaj kao pojas ili onaj kao gacice-cula sam svakakve preporuke?

----------


## neva

Odmah sam nosila steznik nakon poroda   :Smile:

----------


## neva

> Odmah sam nosila steznik nakon poroda


nosila sam onaj kao pojas ,zato što su ti steznici gumirani,onda još gumirane gaćice nisam mogla podnjeti preko svih onih uložaka previše me stezalo.  :Sad:

----------


## ador

Moj je marke ''Anita'', bio je skup, al je odličan. Nisam ga kupila estetike radi već da mi ''drži'' ranu od carskog. Još malo pa mi više ne će ni trebati  :Smile:

----------


## SandraMama

Nakon prve trudnoće nisam ni kupila steznik. Malo sam sve to neozbiljno shvatila. Probala sam sa steznim gaćicama, ali su mi smetale zbog rane od carskog, pa sam odmah odustala. Struk mi više nikada nije došao na svoje, niti blizu! 

Sada sam trudna 37 tjedana, već sam davno kupila dva steznika i nadam se da ću jednom ponovno imati struk.

----------


## tridesetri

nisam imala steznik, trbuh mi se vrlo brzo vratio bez vjezbe, nakon 6 mjeseci sam imala bolji trbuh nego ikada (vjerovatno od nosenja djeteta)

----------


## SandraMama

> nisam imala steznik, trbuh mi se vrlo brzo vratio bez vjezbe, nakon 6 mjeseci sam imala bolji trbuh nego ikada (vjerovatno od nosenja djeteta)


Blago tebi! Ja nisam vježbala, bila sam malo lijena, a i nadala sam se da ću od dojenja svaki sat i noću i danju, i nošenja, plesanja i šetanja s bebom koja je bila 4570 g pri porodu, doći u formu sama od sebe.

----------


## paws

Može mala pomoć oko tih steznika,  :? ne znam skoro ništa o tome, vidla sam one ogromenske "gače", jel to to?
A kakvi su ti kao pojas, znači oni su bolji?
I steznik bi znači trebalo krenut nositi odmah nakon poroda?

----------


## ador

paws, ovo je npr. moj steznik: http://www.anita.com/it/it/148,2,104...cts-detail.htm

na adresi: www.anita.com pogledaj pod ''maternity'' - nema čega nema  :Smile:   jedina zamjerka je što su skupi, ja sam svoj platila negdje oko 400 kn, ali vrijedi!

----------


## mama27

Ja sam isto nosila  nakon oba poroda, ali sam pocela dosta kasno( tri jeseca nakon poroda). 
No moram reci da sam bila jako zadovoljna. Ne mogu tvrditi da mi se trbuh povukao od steznika , ali ja sam se dobro osijecala kad sam ga nosila. 
Koristila sam bas pojas, no mislim da bi jos bolji efekat bio da sam napravila i koji trbusnjak , no za to sam bila lijena .

----------


## LuCy Lu

da se i ja prikljucim raspravi.ja sam rodila prije nekih 3 tjadna,muz mi je kupio u ljekarni onaj steznik za kicmu platio 71kn,i meni to pomaze.

----------


## ananina

Imam još mjesec dana do poroda i povremeno razmišljam o stezniku. Jutros sam na onim reklamama Top shop vidjela nekakav steznik ali ne smo stomaka nego i bokova. Pa me zanima šta mislite o tome?

----------


## Trina

nakon prva dva poroda trbuh je bio isti ko prije(osim strija) a nakon ovog trećeg nikako da se manji iako sam mršavica.Bilo bi pametnije da sam ga nosila

----------


## maururu

Ja sam ga nosila nakon poroda. Moj ginekolog mi je rekao da ga nije pametno nositi, da treba pustiti mišiće da se sami vrate na mjesto.Bolje su kao neke vjezbe lagane za trbuh ali sam ja bila ljena

----------


## paci

Nakon prvog poroda sam nadobudno stavljala steznik koji me ubijao u pojam, mogla sam ga nositi možda pol sata i dosta. Također me kičma ubijala, pa su mi posudili onaj kozmodisk i s njim mi je bilo super, stvarno me prestalo boljeti. Istina, u prvoj trudnoći sam dobila 15 kg pa je i to uzelo danak... Sišle su same od sebe, izbacila večeru i puno šetala s bebom i to je to. Nakon druge mi nije ni trebao, dobila 8 kg i sve je otišlo, trbuh se vratio kakav je i bio. A što se strija tiče - ako ti je takva koža, dobit ćeš ih, ako nije niti nećeš. Nakon dvije trudnoće nisam dobila niti jednu jedinu striju (ali zato celulit...)
Dakle, probaj ako ti netko može posuditi, pa ćeš vidjeti. Nećeš se raspasti ako ga ne nosiš, bez brige. Ja sam svoj kupila u nekom specijaliziranom dućanu sa steznicima u Bauerovoj.

----------


## Hera

Mene zanima da li je tko nosio steznik zbog razdvajanja trbušnih mišića do čega može doći krajem trudnoće - u onoj knjizi od S. Vojvodić sam pročitala da bi to tad bilo obvezno nakon poroda. 

A meni se zadnjih dana razdvojili ti mišići, imam još 4 tjedna do poroda..

----------


## Tiwi

> Mene zanima da li je tko nosio steznik zbog razdvajanja trbušnih mišića do čega može doći krajem trudnoće - u onoj knjizi od S. Vojvodić sam pročitala da bi to tad bilo obvezno nakon poroda. 
> 
> A meni se zadnjih dana razdvojili ti mišići, imam još 4 tjedna do poroda..


Eto, pogodila si moj razlog.   :Wink:  
I ne na svoju ruku, nego nakon pregleda fizioterapeuta još u rodilištu (SD) prije otpusta doma. Naime, bitno je vidjeti koliko su se razmaknuli mišići pa se prema tome odredi kakav steznik a i izmjeriti bokove kako bi se odredila veličina.  

Naravno, moja preporuka je i držati se uputa fizioterapeuta, vježbati i jesti zdravo. Sve će se vratiti na svoje mjesto. Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## Hera

Drugim riječima, pričekaj da rodiš i onda pošalji M-a u potragu za steznikom - tj. vrhunac shopinga najsexi rublja svih ovih mjeseci.   :Laughing:  

Moram se malo zezat, ne zamjerate valjda..

----------


## Tiwi

Hera baš tako!
Nego zamisli mene pod totalnim utjecajem hormona, MM donese steznik ja velim Buuuaaaa šmrc cvil pa to je ogromnoooo necu, kupio si krivo!
On ode, vrati, zamijeni za manji i ja doma probam i .... ne ide! Ajmo natrag opet po veći. I opet buaaa cvil kako sam debelaaaa   :Laughing:   Jadan moj mužić, uopće ne znam kako me trpio tih prvih dana.

----------


## elie

*tiwi*, kak se na SD dodje do fizioterapeuta? pretpostavljam da to i nije neka uobicajena procedura - tj. da bih ga ja morala prvo potraziti da me pregleda? trebala bih roditi svaki dan, a odluku o stezniku nisam donijela, tak da bih rado popricala s fiz. nakon poroda.

----------


## mellyna

mi po izlasku iz bolnice stali pred ljekarnom i ja otišla kupiti i odmah tamo probala i veličinu, kupila sam onaj samo oko struka, ne onaj sa gaćicama....zadovoljna sam  :Smile:

----------


## Inka

meni je patronažna u prvoj posjeti rekla da nosim steznik pa je mm kupio u ljekarni za 170 kn steznik u obliku pojasa i uopće ga ne skidam. potrebno je samo izmjeriti opseg struka. čini se da se trbuh smanjuje.   :Smile:

----------


## paws

Rodila sam prije 20 dana na carski, jel mislite da mi je već vrijeme da počnem nositi steznik, da li će me smetati za ranu od carskog? :?

----------


## sanja30

> Rodila sam prije 20 dana na carski, jel mislite da mi je već vrijeme da počnem nositi steznik, da li će me smetati za ranu od carskog? :?


E ovo i mene zanima, dali se kod carskog isto tako preporucuje nositi pojas. 
Nekako imam osjecaj da bi bolje držao ranu. 
Jel bi to onda trebalo vec od pocetka?

----------


## lara01

Sanja, meni su svi doktori u bolnici preporučili odmah, odnosno isti dan kada se skinu konci (to ti je cca 8. dan nakon poroda).
Kupila onaj Anitin, nisam izlazila iz njega 4-5 tjedana.
Odlična stvar i svakome tko prođe carski bi preporučila.

----------


## mikka

ja sam ga nosila i jako mi je smetao (vaginalni porod je bio). gubila zivce s njim. isto imam anitin, ako ga neko hoce, eno stavit cu ga na burzu kad vidim koji je broj, za nekog jeftinjaka.
aha, trbuh mi je ko pojas za spasavanje, imam kolutova ko u prici. tako da kod mene to nis nije djelovalo  :Sad:

----------


## ivanaos

meni se ne čini da mi se smanjuje stomak od steznika ali svakako mi pomaže kičmi. Dakle ko namjetava nosati bebu svakako preporučam steznik!  :Smile:

----------


## anavi

Na SD ženama koje su rodila na carski, dođe fizijatrica prije otpusta i pregleda koliko su razmaknuti trbušni mišići, i prema tome kaže da li treba nositi steznik ili ne.

----------


## braziljanka

pitala sam i ginica i njegovu asistenticu i svog kucnog dr i fizioterapeutkinju i vec u dvije ljekarne i svi mi kazu isto...ne treba vam to gospodjo..najbolje je to pustiti da se vrati prirodnim putem...malo vjezbe,paziti na prehranu..a ja se bila tako zagrijala za steznik...
 :/

----------


## Amelie32

Mislim da je nakon carskog poželjno nositi steznik i to ne onaj an preklop, nego baš onaj s gaćicama, ima ga u Rozi stepu. ja sam nakon carskog prvo imala onaj na preklop, ostao mi od prvog poroda koji je bio prirodan, pa poslije uopće ga nisam ni koristila. Ali mi taj nije dobro držao ranu, odnosno rana je dosta nisko, a taj steznik nekako stalno bježi s bokova, pogotovo ako se nose hlače. Zato sam išla kupiti ovaj drugi s gaćicama i bio je super, još ima neka ojačanja koja drže lumbalnu kralježnicu uspravnom.

----------


## paws

Ako mi netko može pojasniti, molim!
Iz kojih razloga bi se trebao nositi steznik nakon carskog? :?

----------


## dambo

:Crying or Very sad:  
još uvijek sam ogromna, nabila sam 20kg u trudnoći, 10 je odmah spalo(vaginalan porod), ali steznik je katastrofa

imam mamma dona pojas - i valjda zato što sam niska kao da sam u srednjovjekovnom oklopu - poklopi me od bokova do cica . nemrem ni sjest ni sagnut se, a ovak debela padam u depru

----------

drage mame imam pitanje. Steznik imam, medjutim imam i ab zapp pa ako  neka od vas zna smijem li ga koristiti i ako smijem kad bi bilo najpovoljnije vrijeme za poceti ga koristiti. :?

----------


## sbuczkow

> Ako mi netko može pojasniti, molim!
> Iz kojih razloga bi se trebao nositi steznik nakon carskog? :?


U principu i ne nužno. Meni su se razdvojili trbušni u trudnoci i zato mi je pasao steznik inače bi mi bio beskorisan iako sam rodila na carski.

----------


## sbuczkow

> još uvijek sam ogromna, nabila sam 20kg u trudnoći, 10 je odmah spalo(vaginalan porod), ali steznik je katastrofa
> imam mamma dona pojas - i valjda zato što sam niska kao da sam u srednjovjekovnom oklopu - poklopi me od bokova do cica . nemrem ni sjest ni sagnut se, a ovak debela padam u depru


I ja ovako, samo sto sam ja nabila 25   :Embarassed:  .  A kakav ti steznik imaš? Meni je upravo patronažna preporučila ovaj preklopni pojas jer kaže da one gacice izazivaju celulit. Iskreno, s obzirom na to koliko sam popucala i kako opcenito izgledam ne bi me bilo briga da još imam i celulit po trbuhu ali mi se čini da bi mi stezne gacice bile bolje upravo iz ovih razloga sto si ti opisala. I ja ga ne nosim preko bokova nego od donjeg dijela trbuha pa nagore. 
Ameli32  :?  Kako si ti to montirala preko bokova?
Mislila sam se za ljeto nabaviti neke dobre stezne gacice ali one od Anite mi ne odgovaraju, mozda neke sportske steznike??? Neke ideje?

----------


## dambo

steznik je preklopni na čičak: Mamma dona, ima u većim Mercatorima. Izmjeerila sam tibu, neka opaka brojka preko 100cm i sveki kupila. Ja ga nosim i oko bokova jer bi mi inače došao do glave,   :Laughing:  . A na wc-u  ga moram malo pofrknuti prema gore. Ali tad kad sam ga dobila baš je stiglo mlijeko pa je sve ispod cica u 5min bilo mokro, a bradavice bolile za poludit pa sam imala osjećaj da ću ih odrat o taj steznik iako se to baš nije moglo dogodit.

Meni patronažna nije niš rekla za strije nego da od gaćica mogu dobit gljivice na rani. sad nosim kombinaciju tog s gaćicama, obični, ne nikakav post rodiljni + ovaj pojas kad idem van ili ak mi se da par sati po doma.

inače, meni taj pojas baš drži hlače jer imam samo trbuh a bokova nigdje pa mi sad i cijelu trudnoću hlače skližu dolje

a ljeto mi je koma, uopće ne znam što ću

----------


## dambo

a zaboravila se pofalit da sam u trudničkima sad na najužoj soluciji, prvi gumbići zakopčani i još ciferšlus   :Grin:

----------


## nev@

ja sam prije 2 mjeseca  naručila preko neta belly bandit sa http://www.defactomama.hr/bb_us/couture.htm  (kockasti uzorak) 
nosim ga od kada smo došli kući i super mi je. Veličinu sam odabrala prema ponuđenim tablicama.

----------


## Music78

Curke,evo i mene malo do vas.Razmišljam o kupnji steznika pa nikako da se odlučim koji bi (gaćice vs. pojas).Najradije bih uzela i jedan i drugi ali cijene su im  :Rolling Eyes:  Nekako mi se ovi koji su kao pojas čine malo nepraktični,u smislu,ja sjednem a on se povuče prema gore pa ga stalno moram namještati.Već vidim kako bi me to užasno nerviralo  :Evil or Very Mad:  Kakva su vaša iskustva?Gaćice ili pojas?

----------


## ruza

nama u bolnici su rekli fizijatri da jedino ako je max.razdvojenje trbušnih mišića da se nosi pojas(za carice ne prirodne porođaje=)...a za sve ostalo steznik gaćice..
cura iz susjedne sobe koja je rodila curicu carskim 4,5kg i ja smo jedine dobile naredbu kupiti pojas,a sve ostale gaćice...

----------


## Music78

*Ruza*,hvala na savjetu.Sve ti mirisalo i cvjetalo  :Smile:

----------


## kunda

Evo ja rodila u rijeci na carski prije skoro 4 tjedna, nitko nije spominjao ni gacice ni steznike, niti su nam pregledavali ranu za vrijeme boravka u bolnici :?  Prosli puta (prije 4.5 god) barem su se sjetili pogledati nas u tih par dana. No dobro, nije bed, jer su kada sam skidala savove rekli da je sve u redu. Prvi porod vaginalni nisam nosila nista i sve se vratilo u normalu. Drugi porod carski nisam nosila nista i ajmo reci da se sve vtlo na staro i to dosta brzo, i sada ovaj treci porod carski i mislim si da cu nositi nesto jer je trbuh jos ful primjetan 8iakop sam u trudnoci dobila samo 8kg). Inace nisam mrsavica ali donji dio trbuha je totalno kao 'izdeformiran'. Znam da je to od reza ali trbuh nista ne splasnjava, barem mi se tako cini. E sada ne znam sto da kupim, jer ne znam (sorry-te na mojoj blentavosti) sto to znaci i kako znati da li imas max razdvojenje trbusnih misica :?  Please *Ruza* ajde mi malo pojasni jer nemam pojma kako to znati.... Thanx

----------


## ruza

Ovak je meni fizijatrica i mm fizioterapeut gledao...Legneš na leđa i stisneš trbušne mišiće  u lagano podižućem položaju i oni ti izmjere razmak između trbušnih mišića..Nama su rekli da tu igra veliku ulogu težina bebe,broj porođaja ali nadasve carski rez.
Moj mali je bio 5200g,a i imala sam trbuh ko da nosim trojčeke.Dosta teško sam gubila kg,nakon poroda. i ostalo mi je 10kg za skinut kad sam opet ostala trudna..Sad pazim što jedem,iako mislim da se ne prima toliko opet kg. :Smile: 
Ali nakon poroda 1god mi je još trbuh iznad pupka bio izbočen i moglo se osjetiti udubljenje,čim sam popila vode napuhnula bi se ko žaba,slabost u tom dijelu,konstantna bol lumbalnog živca jer su mi trbuš.mišići u lošem stanju..Nakon ovog poroda mislim poraditi i na kg i na učvršćivanju maximala,iako me zanima dal se to uopče može vratiti na mjesto  :Smile:

----------


## mina30

Hej, meni su se razmaknuli misici 4 prsta, za vrijeme trudnoce, udebljala sam se 14kg do kraja, beba se rodila sa 3570g, dakle to nisu razlozi, nego jednostavno genetika, opustilo mi se vezivno tkivo, dobila sam dva bruha, na pupku i na preponi - isto genetika, javlja se u obitelji. Te gace steznik mi se cine grozne ja bi si kupila ovaj belly bandit:
http://www.defactomama.hr/bb_us/couture.htm 
rekla mi je cura koja ga je nosila da se ne povlace gore kad sjednes i da su jako udobni, i kada se naruce direktno sa stranice da su jeftinioji nego u ljekarni.

----------


## Tončica007

Nošenje klasičnog steznika je čak koliko ja znam i štetno jer se mišići laički rečeno ulijene te sve prepuste tom stezniku, ne rade sami. Bolje je nositi malo dublje gaćice nalik na steznik čisto radi sigurnosti ako baš želiš i da se ti opuštenije osjećaš ali steznici ne...

----------


## mina30

Nakon prve trudnoce nisam nosila steznik, jer mi je sve bilo normalno i prirodno se povuklo. U drugoj trudnoci mi se pojavila dijastaza, rasirili su mi se misici na trbuhu barem 4 prsta i dobila sam pupcani bruh, u tom slucaju steznik se preporuca od fizijatra.
Kupila sam ova belly bandit i jako sam zadovoljna, dosta je sirok i tjera me da se drzim uspravno a samim time stiscem misice ledja i trbuha pa se ne bih slozila s tim da ce mi se od ovog pojasa ulijeniti misici, cak naprotiv kad ga skinem osjecam laganu bol u misicima ledja kao da sam vjezbala jer se inace pogrbljeno drzim.

----------


## moia

> Nošenje klasičnog steznika je čak koliko ja znam i štetno jer se mišići laički rečeno ulijene te sve prepuste tom stezniku, ne rade sami. Bolje je nositi malo dublje gaćice nalik na steznik čisto radi sigurnosti ako baš želiš i da se ti opuštenije osjećaš ali steznici ne...


potpisujem. 
i meni je tako rečeno (ginica) i upozorena sam na to.
i dodala bi još samo - kretanje, aktivnost, ne se ulijeniti nakon poroda i vježbe za trbušne mišiće. prvo skroz lagane i samo za one po strani. nakon 2 mjeseca normalni trbušnjaci i sve dođe na svoje, samo naravno ako je čovjek dosljedan.

----------


## moia

> Nakon prve trudnoce nisam nosila steznik, jer mi je sve bilo normalno i prirodno se povuklo. U drugoj trudnoci mi se pojavila dijastaza, rasirili su mi se misici na trbuhu barem 4 prsta i dobila sam pupcani bruh, u tom slucaju steznik se preporuca od fizijatra.
> Kupila sam ova belly bandit i jako sam zadovoljna, dosta je sirok i tjera me da se drzim uspravno a samim time stiscem misice ledja i trbuha pa se ne bih slozila s tim da ce mi se od ovog pojasa ulijeniti misici, cak naprotiv kad ga skinem osjecam laganu bol u misicima ledja kao da sam vjezbala jer se inace pogrbljeno drzim.


inače i meni su se raširili mišići 2 - 3 prsta i nije mi preporučen steznik, dapače, preporučene su m prije svega vježbe, spavanje OBAVEZNO na strani, korištenje svake prilike da ležim na strani (boku) i obavezno dizanje bočno !
što manje koristiti i naprezati te prednje mišiće. malo je zeznuto stalno mislit na to, ali nakon dva tjedna sam se već lagano ufurala.

----------


## sandra23

Mene zanima cure koje ste nosile belly bandit-kako ste zadovoljne?Naime nakon prvog poroda sam nosila neki steznik prvo kao pojas-ali se stalno frkao i penjao gore bez razlike koliko bio pritegnut ili labav.Nakon toga posudila stezne gaće i one su mi bile dobre.Nisam ga mogla puno nositi zbog reza od epiziotomije koji je dosta bolio-ali niti poslije ga nisam nešto mnogo nosila.Tek neko vrijeme dok trbuh nije počeo izgledati normalnije. Sad je to već druga priča i drugi je porod,malo bi se više time pozabavila,pa me zanima konkretno taj-kako ste zadovoljne?

----------


## Arijana

Mislim da steznik niti može puno pomoći, niti može odmoći, što se tiče vračanja mišića u formu. 
Gačice će vjerovatno žuljati, a ako su još i sintetičke ...  :Undecided: 
Bolje je uzeti steznik na čičak.
Steznik mi je o.k. za ekstremne slučajeve gdje je stvarno potreban, ili par prvih dana kad je osjećaj praznine čudan i nekome smeta.

----------


## Arijana

Htjela bih još dodati da me strašno iritira reklama Belly Bandit na ovom forumu koja kaže; "Želite li svoj struk natrag?". Nek mi netko objasni kako imobilizacija mišića može vratiti struk? Kad bi to bilo tako, ne bi nam trebale ni dijete (u smislu pravilne prehrane) ni tjelovježba.
Igraju na osjetljivost žena nakon poroda, dok ih hormoni pucaju i u trudnoći i poslije, pa se osijećaju ružne i debele  :Nope:

----------


## crnkica

> Htjela bih još dodati da me strašno iritira reklama Belly Bandit na ovom forumu koja kaže; "Želite li svoj struk natrag?". Nek mi netko objasni kako imobilizacija mišića može vratiti struk? Kad bi to bilo tako, ne bi nam trebale ni dijete (u smislu pravilne prehrane) ni tjelovježba.
> Igraju na osjetljivost žena nakon poroda, dok ih hormoni pucaju i u trudnoći i poslije, pa se osijećaju ružne i debele


potpisujem,potpuno se slažem s tobom....

----------


## anchie76

Žene ok je da imate svoje mišljenje, no molim bez pljuvačine  :Smile:

----------


## Arijana

Ako sam izrazila svoje mišljenje o degutantnom načinu reklamiranja, to nije  pljuvačina, ili je ... s obzirom da je sponzor.

----------


## anchie76

Nije sponzor, plaćen banner kao i svi drugi.

----------


## josie

> Htjela bih još dodati da me strašno iritira reklama Belly Bandit na ovom forumu koja kaže; "Želite li svoj struk natrag?". Nek mi netko objasni kako imobilizacija mišića može vratiti struk? Kad bi to bilo tako, ne bi nam trebale ni dijete (u smislu pravilne prehrane) ni tjelovježba.
> Igraju na osjetljivost žena nakon poroda, dok ih hormoni pucaju i u trudnoći i poslije, pa se osijećaju ružne i debele


Arijana, ne znam koje si struke ni koliko si informirana o ovoj tematici da tako sigurno možeš komentirati i pljuvati po nečijem radu i trudu.
samo ću ti reći da ovo što si napisala o imobilizaciji mišića nije niti najmanja istina o tome kako steznik nakon poroda pomaže u vraćanju opsega tijela. A da si pročitala info i imala steznik, posebice ovaj koji tako nemilosrdno napadaš, znala bi da komentar kao tvoj može izreći samo netko tko čita samo naslove u novinama i onda zna što se događa u svijetu.
ajde, molim te obrati pozornost na sve informacije i nemoj biti zločesta  :Smile:

----------


## Arijana

kirurg ortoped, a ti?
Objasnit ne znas, al ti pljuvanje i zloca dobro idu.

----------


## linolina

Sve što se reklamira je nečiji rad i trud...i AD mlijeko i slatkiši koji "imaju dvostruko više mlijeka i  kalcija"...

----------


## Tonja_1

jel možete prepucavanja pliz ostaviti negdje drugdje i pustiti da netko odgovori kako je zadovoljan belly banditom?
svatko ima svoje mišljenje o steznicima, oni koji ga žele pustite ih da nose. meni ne pada na pamet pametovati curama u štiklama kako im to i ne pomaže, samo bolje izgledaju.

nakon prvog poroda sam nosila Anita steznik što ima gaćice i sa strane na struku se podešava, no nije mi baš bio ugodan radi tog donjeg dijela koji se kopčao kao bodi i žuljao me. zanima ma jel belly bandit "stoji na mjestu" ili se frče i pomiče kod sijedanja i saginjanja?

----------


## Arijana

Ja se uopće, niti želim, niti imam namjeru s ikim prepucavati, valjda  smijem iznjeti svoje mišljenje o steznicima, jer tema je _steznici_,  a ne _kakvi su dojmovi o belly banditu.

_Draga Tonja 1, ako ti misliš da ti steznik lijepo stoji i da tako ljepše izgledaš (tvoja usporedba sa štiklama), samo naprijed, "pustit" ćemo te da ga nosiš, ali ako ćemo pričati o opravdanosti steznika (osim kad je to medicinski indicirano) onda ću iznjeti svoje mišljenje, pa tko ima argumenata nek me uvjeri u suprotno, neću se ljutit  :Wink:

----------


## acqua

ja nisam nosila steznik. meni je ginekologica rekla da nije pametno

----------


## lenka

Probala sam bez steznika ali nisam se dobro osjećala.
Nosim već 7 dana Belly Bandit .. malo sam googlala, pitala magistre po ljekarnama i nekako je on pobjedio. 


Tonja imam veličinu S, ne znam na koje točno frkanje misliš ali meni stoji malo ispod grudi pa do stidne kosti.
Super mi je osjećaj da trbuh (mišići i koža ne lamaću okolo) a i uspravno se držim.

----------


## anima

Molim pomoć, rodila sam prije deset dana, i nakon 5 počela nositi steznik onaj na čičak. Međutim, mogu ga nositi max sat vremena jer osjetim dolje bolove a i primjetim da malo jače krvarim, ne kužim u čemu je stvar, i ne znam da li da ga nastavim nositi ili ne, meni je teta u ljekarni pokazala kako se to treba nositi, to se treba povuči skroz dolje ajmo reći do "dlakica" ne znam kako bih drukčije objasnila. Molim savjete, jer koliko vidim, ovdje nikoga ništa ne boli, možda ga ja krivo stavljam, ili previše stegnem?

----------


## Tsumami

Evo što je meni rekla fizioterapeutica na SD: steznik-gaće = nakon vaginalnog poroda, ali ne nužno, steznik-pojas = nakon carskog reza, kad je to potrebno radi stezanja razdvojenih mišića. Rekla je još i da je poslije vaginalonog poroda u najvećoj većini slučajeva steznik nepotreban, da treba lagano vježbati i dati mišićima motivaciju da se sami vrate, tj. da preuzmu svoju funkciju. Steznik naime preuzima funkciju mišića (on "drži" umjesto mišića), tako da se time smanjuje šansa da mišići to sami odrade. Dakle, za ziherašice: konzultirati fizioterapeuta.

----------


## Franciska75

Ja sam ga nosila 1 dan. Nakon češkanja, bockanja i smetanja sam odustala! Sva sreća da sam ga dobila, a ne kupila!  :Smile: ))
P. S. Ne mislim na Belly Bandit, nego je bio neki No name.

----------


## andynoa

> Evo što je meni rekla fizioterapeutica na SD: steznik-gaće = nakon vaginalnog poroda, ali ne nužno, steznik-pojas = nakon carskog reza, kad je to potrebno radi stezanja razdvojenih mišića. Rekla je još i da je poslije vaginalonog poroda u najvećoj većini slučajeva steznik nepotreban, da treba lagano vježbati i dati mišićima motivaciju da se sami vrate, tj. da preuzmu svoju funkciju. Steznik naime preuzima funkciju mišića (on "drži" umjesto mišića), tako da se time smanjuje šansa da mišići to sami odrade. Dakle, za ziherašice: konzultirati fizioterapeuta.


Rodila sam na CR, i bez steznika mislim da preživjeti ne bi mogla... ono sve salence koje je ostalo mi se preklapalo prvi dan preko reza i odmah sam naručila da mi stara donese steznik..

Kupila sam prije nego što sam otišla steznike u lidlu (Jolinesse mislim da je), i strašno sam zadovoljna... nosila sam onaj koji izgleda kao pumperice, steznik sa gaćicama mi nije odgovarao, ali najviše nosim steznik potkošulju koja seže do bokova, i stvarno sam se preporodila s njime, i bez problema se čim sam ju obukla i na bok okrenula i sve ostalo..

I stvarno svim curkama koje budete rađale na CR, obavezno neka Vam steznik bude pri ruci...
(ja ga nosim sad i kod kuće) jer će vam biti lakše sve!!!

----------


## Franciska75

Curke, sad bez obzira preporuča se ili ne, vi koje ste rodile i nosite -  koliko sati na dan ste nosile steznik?
Ja sam rodila prije nekih 8 dana i stomak mi je ogroman (neki jos pitaju kad je termin  :Embarassed: ). Nakon prvog djeteta mi nije ostao nikakav stomak, samo visak kila koji sam skinula sa vremenom. Sad je ostala i ta stomčina i kile!
HELP!!!

----------


## drndalica

Rodila sam carski. Pitala sam fizioterapeuticu što misli o stezniku. Rekla je nipošto prvih cca 6 tjedana, dok se maternica ne vrati na mjesto. Steznik ometa cirkulaciju, a ona je najvažnija, mišići ne rade kako treba itd. Poslije 6 tjedana mogu, estetike radi, ali radim si tako medvjeđu uslugu, samo usporavam prirodno učvršćivanje mišića (ne rade). Zvuči mi logično.

----------


## katjenka

Imala dva carska i svaki put nosila steznik i to treći dan nakon operacije. Svaki put mi se trbuh vratio nazad bez viška kože. Nosila sam prva tri mjeseca i po noći i po danu, a druga tri samo po danu(evo sada samo po danu). Prvi put sam imala neki no name, a sada belly bandit i funkcioniralo je oba puta. Preporuke svima pogotovo nakon carskog. Nisam imala nikakvih nus pojava i problema!!!

----------


## ardijana

skroz ste me zbunile! ja sam mislila kupit steznik jer sam i prije trudnoće imala trbuh, inače sam vitka, samo me taj trbuh uvijek mučio, a sad ne znam koliko je to pametno. u 37.sam tjednu i udebljala sam se 15 kg. prije sam redovito vježbala i imala trbuh, a sad sam baš nekako računala da će mi taj steznik pomoći prije nego uopće budem mogla počet vježbat. 
da li ga koristit ili ne?

----------


## andynoa

ardijana, ja bi ti rekla da ga koristiš... ja ga koristim dan danas.. bio mi se rez upalio i bez obzira na duboke gaće treba nešto što će stegnut gazu preko toga, pogotovo što ga moram sada nakon pregleda na kojem bila špricati s nečime...

ne izostavljam da sam rodila na CR.. ali ako ideš na prirodni porod, ovisno o tome što će se dolje dešavati, dal češ popucat ili ne, ja bi ti preporučila ili onaj lijepi anatomski čitaj skupi steznik iz ljekarne ili ovakvu steznik majicu/potkošulju...

----------


## zasad skulirana

...podizem...imate li vi problema pri unosu hrane sa steznikom? mozda tu lezi tajna o reklamiranju mrsavljenja noseci ih... :Smile: 
jer kako je stisnuo stomak i maternicu bome i zeludac se smanjio...kad pojedem vece kolicine hrane za rucak pocme mi uzasno smetati i imam ga poriv skinut...tako da sam sad pocela jesti manje porcije a cesce...koliko mala sisalica dopusti... :Smile:

----------


## lahor

> Rodila sam carski. Pitala sam fizioterapeuticu što misli o stezniku. Rekla je nipošto prvih cca 6 tjedana, dok se maternica ne vrati na mjesto. Steznik ometa cirkulaciju, a ona je najvažnija, mišići ne rade kako treba itd. Poslije 6 tjedana mogu, estetike radi, ali radim si tako medvjeđu uslugu, samo usporavam prirodno učvršćivanje mišića (ne rade). Zvuči mi logično.


Dobro ti je odgovorila, nikakvi steznici se ne preporučuju. Zapravo u zadnje vrijeme dolazi u pitanje i preporuka nošenja steznika kod dijastaze mm. recti abdominis, nije baš utemeljeno na znanstvenim spoznajama. Lagani trbušnjaci su ono što se preporučuje, i to ravni trbušnjaci. Problem kod razdvajanja trbušnjaka nije samo što se oni razdvoje nego se rastegne i tzv. linea alba, vezivo kojih ih drži zajedno. Trbušnjaci se vrate na svoje, ali ta linea alba baš i ne. No, tu steznik ne pomaže, ono što pomaže su vježbe da se mišići što prije vrate na staro.

----------


## Laraa

Nakon prvog poroda sam nakon svega 10-ak sati stavila steznik (Anita na čičak) i bila sam prezadovoljna, skidala sam ga samo po noci, osjecala sam se bolje i onaj osjecaj koji su neke od vas spomenule jedan tren imam veliki trbuh drugi tren praznina, trbuh se vratio u normalu kroz 4 mjeseca.... znam dosta njih koje nisu nosile, neke nece ni drugi put a neke su pozalile, znam samo da jos u rodilistu velik broj zena ih je nosio, jedino su se zalile da im se zafrkcu oni koji nisu na cicak....
Sad jedino nisam sigurna dali kupit isti provjereni (uz napomenu da sam nakon mjesec i pol dana nosenja kupila broj manji i nastavila nosit) ili belly bandit koji sam cula da je odlican i da mi nece trebat dva?! :Unsure:

----------


## bella77

Dižem prastaru temu...
kad sam prvi put rodila nisam nosila steznik jer sam eto htjela da se sve vrati prirodno. Inače sam prije poroda bila mršavica kojoj su kukovi iskakali van, a trbuh ravan k'o daska. U trudnoći sam dobila 6 kg i odmah sve izgubila, ali je ostao taj nesretni trbuh. Nikad se nije vratio natrag, a mišići se nikad nisu spojili do kraja.
E, sad hoću probati sa steznikom. Zanima me kakav je to Anita steznik, koji se ovdje spominje, jel to kao najbolji - ima li nešto u zadnjih 2 godine da je bolje, novije... ? Koliko sati dnevno ste ga nosili i koliko dugo? Iskustva, pa čak i negativna ako ih ima.
Hvala

----------


## autumn

Evo ovako. Kod mene isti slučaj kao i kod tebe s tom razlikom što sam se u svakoj trudnoći udebljala 10 kg.
Nakon drugog poroda nosila sam taj Anita steznik. Ima ih više vrsta, moj je bio kao gaćice i kopča se između nogu i s obje strane u struku onim kukicama kao grudnjak i ima tri različite veličine pa smanjuješ kako ti se trbuh smanjuje. Ja nisam čula za neki bolji, zato sam ga i išla kupiti.

Trudila sam se nositi ga kako mi je savjetovala žena kad sam ga kupovala - danju i noću nekih 5 mj. (Tu i tamo mi se znalo dogoditi kad ga operem da ga na jedan dan zaboravim.) S tim što moram reći da sam ga kupila tek nekih mjesec dana nakon poroda. Trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da se naviknem, prvih par dana sam se osjećala kao da mi je trup u gipsu, ali poslije toga mi nije smetao.

Evo beba je sad 9 mj. Ja nemam osjećaj da mi je taj steznik nešto puno pomogao, trbuh i dalje imam. Nije obješen, nemam višak kože, ali je ispupčen. Koliko se smanjio, smanjio se jer sam gubila na kilaži. Na kraju mi je steznik služio (i još služi u rijetkim prilikama kad ga obučem) iz estetskih razloga, da mi neki komad odjeće ljepše stoji. Ne znam, možda bi bilo drukčije da sam ga ranije počela koristiti, a možda i ne bi.

----------


## katajina

Ja sam povremeno nosila steznik nakon sva tri poroda. Više sam ga stavljala zbog bolnih leđa i jer mi je "falio" trbuh nakon poroda, jednostavno sam imala bolju ravnotežu kad bi se opasala.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam planirala kupiti Belly bandit, a onda se predomislila i kupila neke obične od mikrofibre iz Lidla u dvije veličine. Nisam htjela pljunuti tolike novce pa da ga onda ne nosim zbog vrućina.
Nosila sam veći 4-5 dana, onda manji još 5-6 dana i prestala jer mi je bilo prevruće.
Trbuh mi se super vratio u jako kratkom roku, a jesu li steznici tu odigrali ulogu  :Unsure: .
Samo znam da mi je bio zakon prvih par dana iza poroda jer mi maternica nije visila pa sam se osjećala kao da nisam ni rodila.

----------


## bella77

sjecam se da sam nekad davno citala neko objasnjenje za taj post-porodjajni trbuh: kao maternica se brzo smanjuje i ostavlja veliki prostor ostalim organima da se prosire. najvise crijevima i zelucu. obzirom da u tom kratkom periodu misici se ne mogu vratiti na mjesto, jednostavno se trbusna supljina ispuni zelucem i crjevima. a to se ne moze rijesiti nikakvom dijetom jer to nije salo. 
zato bas mislim da bi nosenje pojasa odmah bilo barem malo od pomoci.
meni je trbuh znao najvise iskociti kad bih se dobro najela, svi bi me onako pogledavali da jel ja to imam neke novosti za podijeliti.  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Meni se trbuh tek sad počeo vraćati u normalu ( 10mj. nakon poroda) i više ne visi, al imam špeka koji trebam riješiti vježbanjem, naravno  :Smile: 

Al su ostale strijetine...ma ni ne dira me to previše-ipak je to bila kućica  :Smile:

----------


## inesskica

E ovako ja sam se u trudnoći udebljala 23kg,u bolnicu sam si nosila steznik,običan,...nikakve postporođajne gluposti...uzela sam steznik sa gaćicama koji mi je došao skroz ispod sisa,iz rodilišta sam izašla u njemu vel 42,bio mi je prelabav,nakon tjedan dana sam navukla vel 38,jedva!!!....znači sve me boljelo,ali svaki dan sve manje,ja sam ga imala stalnooo,osim za spavanje....znači nisam se skidala iz njega 4 mjeseca,nakon 3 mjeseca sam kupila vel 36....znači sad nakon 6 mjeseci od poroda imam trbuh za reklamu....a jedan trbušnjak nisam napravila!
Da napomenem da sam rodila vaginalno,za carski ne znam niti ne želim govoriti...ali svim curama toplo preporučam steznik.

----------


## nin23

Nosim steznik samo kad idem negdje. A i pomaze i ne. Kad ga ne nosim, opet mi se malo trbuh pojavi. Ma ja imam M velicinu

----------


## Sadie

Mislim da ste me nagovorile na steznik. Znam da on ulijenjuje mišiće, al ovo je ipak drugačija situacija, kad se organi trebaju vratiti na svoje mjesto.
Gdje ima dobrih steznika, a da ne bankrotiram? Uskoro mi je termin pa i nemam puno vremena niti snage za istraživanje.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam kupila steznike od mikrofibre u Lidlu za nekih 30-tak kn komad. 
Kupila sam 2 veličine,  moju predtrudničku veličinu i broj veći. Veći sam nosila 2-3 dana i onda još par dana manji i trbuh mi je uskoro bio skoro kao prije trudnoće. Mada sam se više na steznik odlučila zbog preporuke prijateljice da se nakon tuširanja i oblačenja steznika osjećala super, bez bolne rastegnute maternice i ostalih čari...

----------


## Sadie

To je sigurno bilo tada na akciji, ne u stalnoj ponudi. Šteta.

----------


## mravak

Nakon poroda mi je mama donjela 5 svojih steznika ,najviše mi je odgovarao podesivi na kukice te sam si ga svaki mjesec smanjivala za broj. mama kaže od svih koji sam ti donjela (od 500kn do 40kn) ti izabereš,najeftiniji sa place,taj sam nosila 3 mj. A onda sam si kupila od lisca u obliku gaćica koje su visoke do cica(Cca 400kn) Takav model sam vidjela i u Lidlu (cca 60kn) ,sveki ga uzela sebi i kaže da joj je odličan.
prijateljica mi je posudila chiccov steznik nakon poroda,na čičak ,bez gaćica i nisam bila zadovoljna s njim jer mi se stalno pomjerao gore,dole.
eto to je moje iskustvo

----------


## inesskica

Ma najbolji su ti steznici sa gaćicama,ja sam svoj kupila u City centru east,onaj dućan sa donjim vešom malo prije H&M-a....neznam kak se zove,a platila sam ga oko 150kn.
Ja mislim da ima efekta jedino ako ga stalno nosiš,ali stalno,osim spavanja....ja sam ga po ljeti nosila,vani 45 stupnjeva u hladu,a ja se znojim...ee zato me sad svi samo gledaju u struk!!!

----------


## zadarmamica

Kad kupiti steznik?prije poroda ili nakon?jer neke su znale nositi steznik vec u bolnici iza poroda.pa me sad zanima dali da ga kupim ranije ili kad idem doma iz bolnice pa stanem u apoteku ili neka prva setnja sa bebom?

A i neznam koji.imala sam onaj sa gacicama i to je bilo koma.sve mi je prisicalo guzicu.

----------


## Sadie

Ja cu kupiti s gacicama jer sam rodila na cr pa bi me obicni iritirao po rani. Danas sam saznala za tu razliku pa da podijelim ak nekom bude korisno.

----------


## mravak

Meni su rekli 10 /14 dana nakon poroda da ga mogu nosit,a što se tiče carskog i rane,mogu se napravit rupice na djelu gdje je rana da  koža i rana može disat.
Prve dane sam nosila po pola sata,pa po sat najon 2 tjedan nisam ni kužila da ga imam.

----------


## Optimisticna

Vjerujem da steznik pomaže ako se u trudnoći nisu nabile kile. Ja sam dobila dosta kila i steznik naravno ne pomaže.

----------


## Sadie

I ja sam dobila puno kila, al cu ga svejedno nositi da mi se prije organi vrate mjesto. Sad kad se dizem osjetim kao da su mi svi organi pali.

----------


## zadarmamica

> Vjerujem da steznik pomaže ako se u trudnoći nisu nabile kile. Ja sam dobila dosta kila i steznik naravno ne pomaže.


Ja sam dobila 24kg u prvoj trudnoci i steznik mi je bio super.nikakva obisena koza niti salo nije bilo iza poroda.ako mislis na takve kg.sa steznikom sam se osicala nekako cvrsce.i sve se brzo vratilo na misto.

----------


## Optimisticna

Dobro, možda sam ja prebrzo odustala ( prošlo malo više od dva mjeseca). Kupila sam si visoke stezne gaće i da, jesam bila kao "čvršća" nešto malo, na izgled sam bila ista kao bez tih gaća. Kila dobila kao i ti. 24.

----------


## sara10

Podižem temu!

Malo sam pročitala priješnje postove pa vidim da vas više preporuča steznik sa gaćicama nego onaj samo oko struka. Mislim ga kupit, pa znači bolje da uzmem taj sa gaćicama?

----------


## Sadie

Zavisi što ti treba. Ja osobno bih rade bez gacica jer bih bila ravna ko daska. Pogledaj malo u ljekarni pa razmisli.
Meni je krivo sto ga nisam nosila. Lik u ducanu sa steznicima mi je rekao da pevih 5tj. nakon cr trebam nositi onaj koji se omota (pa tek onda s gacicama) u kojem ne mogu sjediti pa sam odustala (silom prilika sam stalno sjedila il lezala).

----------


## sara10

Sadie, pa zart i nisi pisala da ćeš kupit sa gaćicama jer si rodila na CR pa da ti ne smeta rani?
Treba mi za vratit stomak nakon poroda u zadovoljavajuću formu.

----------


## Sadie

To je bio plan. Otisla sam u ducan s ortopedskom opremom i rekla sto trebam. Onda mi je rekao lik da taj s facicama nosim nakon ovog sto se omota. Bilo mi je puno dati 160 kn za 4 tj.noselja, a i jako sam malo stajala i hodala pa sam odustala. Kad skinem preostalih 10 kg, otici se i trbuh. Nije da me samo on muci, ostali su mi i bokovi.

----------


## bebeto

Meni je taj sa gacicama nepraktican zbog cestog odlaska na wc plus toga nije mi dovoljno visok. Ja sam ovdje preko foruma kupila bellybandit i jako sam zadovoljna. Meni je ginekolog iza proslog poroda savjetovao sto duze nosenje steznika da bi se organi vratili na mjesto...zato ga nosim i sada od prvog dana, skinem ga samo kad idem spavat. Za vracanje samog stomka u formu treba vjezbat i bit uporan.

----------


## sara10

Naravno bebeto, slažem se to za vježbanje, al vježbat se ionako ne može odmah iza poroda za vrijeme babinja. Ja mislim na taj period za nošenje steznika.
Ja sam btw danas kupila neki sa gaćicama, gledala sam i ove koji idu samo oko struka, ali su dosta skupi, dođe 300 kn, malo puno za nešto što ću koristit samo kratko vrijeme. Kupila sam taj s gaćicama, pa nek se nađe, makar ga ne nosila.

----------


## bebeto

> Naravno bebeto, slažem se to za vježbanje, al vježbat se ionako ne može odmah iza poroda za vrijeme babinja. Ja mislim na taj period za nošenje steznika.
> Ja sam btw danas kupila neki sa gaćicama, gledala sam i ove koji idu samo oko struka, ali su dosta skupi, dođe 300 kn, malo puno za nešto što ću koristit samo kratko vrijeme. Kupila sam taj s gaćicama, pa nek se nađe, makar ga ne nosila.


Naravno da se vježbat ne može odmah, ja sam krenula na pilates tek kad mi je ginekolog dao zeleno svjetlo a svakako iza onih 40 dana babinja....stomak sam dovela u red godinama nakon drugog poroda - taman tad zatrudnim 3 put  :Smile:  Steznici su jako skupi, imaš pravo, zato sam ja kupila svoj ovdje na forumu...prakticki nov a za 3 puta manje novaca.

----------


## llella

da pitam i ovdje, stavila sam već na burzu
ako tko ima belly bandit vel.S za prodati neka se javi

----------


## ivana.sky

Imam par tih s gacicama i jedan kao bodi... njega nosim otkopcanog a ove s gacicama sam izrezala i nosim samo oko stomaka jer mi smeta dolje da mi stisce ranu... malo pomaka vidim, ali ne ocekujem cuda dok se ne vratim vjezbanju... nadam se da cu smijet bar nakon 2mj  :Undecided:

----------


## Sadie

Vidjet ćeš što će ti gin reći. Ja još nisam bila, ali vježbam nekako po osjećaju i izbjegavam opterećivati trbuh (cr).

----------


## ivana.sky

Kako to da jos nisi isla na pregled?  :Undecided: 

Da ne bude OT cujem da u lidlu ima super povoljnih steznika (i kao bodija i gacica i haljina i samo oko stomaka...)

----------


## LEIRmam

Ja sam od šogorice dobila na poklon nekoliko steznika, i uvijek sam nosila one sa gaćicama, jedan je čak bio do pola bedra. Ne znam dali zbog njih, ali već nakon 10-ak dana od sva tri poroda, mogla sam normalno obući sve svoje stare hlače. Jedino, kada mi je došla patronažna rekla je da bih zbog steznika mogla ostati bez mlijeka?!  :Confused:

----------


## Sadie

> Kako to da jos nisi isla na pregled? 
> 
> Da ne bude OT cujem da u lidlu ima super povoljnih steznika (i kao bodija i gacica i haljina i samo oko stomaka...)


Kruže neke glasine o tome na ovom forumu. Nisu i stalnoj ponudi, već kad su u katalogu pa moraš vrebati i čekat da ti se posreći.

----------


## llella

ja sam bila kupila stezne gačice u lidlu, 60kn, veličinu M i bilo mi preveliko, ništa nije stezalo, a prema njihovim uputama na pakiranju M je trebao biti za mene
 pa ako naletite da pazite na veličinu

----------

